# My sweet Bailey



## LoveisGolden88 (Oct 22, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your sweet Bailey, she was certainly well loved. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your Bailey, we all understand your pain.


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

So sorry to hear about Bailey. It is so hard to go through this, especially if it was a sudden illness. It really knocks the wind from you. So many of us on this forum know your pain, and sadness losing a beloved friend and "fur" baby. Bailey I'm sure found many, many friends at Rainbow Bridge, and someday when it's our time, we will cross the Bridge together. Praying for you and your family.


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm so so sorry about your loss of sweet Bailey.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear about Bailey!! Just remember, she's running wild and free with her sister Cuervo, feeling no pain at all. They will always be with you!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

So Sorry to hear about Bailey. Sending healing thoughts your way...


----------



## Mausann (Oct 9, 2010)

Very sorry to hear about Bailey - It is not easy to go thru this, but is worth it to have loved her. I hope you feel our friendship on this forum. It helped me alot when I lost Billie Jean. Share how you feel with us, we want to know. Hugs to you.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

My deepest condolences on the loss of your beloved Bailey.


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss of your Bailey. Rest in Peace dear girl.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear of the loss of your Bailey. She is now resting peacefully and running free.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

So very sorry for your lost. It's not easy to say goodbye.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cuervo*

Cuervo

I am SO VERY sorry to hear about your sweet Bailey.
I know that my Smooch and Snobear are playing with her and Cuervo at the Rainbow Bridge.
I will put Bailey on the 2012 Rainbow Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-goldens-passed-2012-list-23.html#post1855814


----------



## Cuervo (Nov 2, 2012)

I am very moved by the outpouring of sympathy from everyone. I think that we are all doing ok, but we definitely have our moments. My college daughter called on Sat. night crying very hard saying it hit her again. Just sharing memories helps us all. Thanks again.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So very sorry for your loss of Bailey, it is so hard having to let them go even when we know we are doing the right thing for them.

Bailey will now be reunited with her sister and making many new friends at the bridge

Run free, play hard and sleep softly Bailey


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

I am so sorry - it is so difficult to lose our babies. We lost Oakley suddenly and unexpectedly the Friday before Bailey passed and I know the overwhelming pain. I will keep you and Bailey in my thoughts. Carol


----------



## Macretriever (Sep 9, 2009)

Sorry for you loss. Too many of have felt the pain this year.


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

So sorry for the loss of your Bailey. Healing thoughts are being sent your way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss of sweet Bailey. So many of us know how you feel.
Run free, play hard, sleep softly dear Bailey girl.


----------



## Dwyllis (Nov 22, 2012)

So sad to hear about your beloved Bailey. So easy to love them. So hard to lose them. But with us always.


----------

